# Angeln in der Toskana - Viareggio



## reinie (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

 ich werde Anfang Juli zu meinem wohlverdienten Sommerurlaub in die Toskana, genauer nach Viareggio in die Region Lucca nach Italien aufbrechen. Das Angelgerät darf dabei natürlich nicht fehlen.
 Ich habe jedoch noch ein paar Fragen und ich hoffe jemand kann mir hier helfen.
 - Ich habe bereits Kontakt zum Tourismus Büro in Viareggio aufgenommen. Man hat mir hier mitgeteilt, dass ich im Meer und Teile des Hafens keine Lizenz benötige, jedoch nur Angeln bis zu einer Länge von 1,50m benutzen sollte. Kann mir dieses jemand bestätigen? Ist das gesetzlich wirklich so geregelt. Google konnte mir diese Frage leider nicht beantworten.
 Bei google Streetview, bzw. auf Fotos sieht man an der Mole und am Wellenbrecher zahlreiche Angler sitzen mit deutlich längeren Ruten.
 - Tipps nehme ich natürlich auch sehr gern entgegen. Bin über jede Empfehlung dankbar.


----------



## Krallblei (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana - Viareggio*

Hi

Diese Regelung kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Find erst mal ne Rute in der Größe  Vielleicht ne Kajakangel!

Hock dich mit einer Rute hin und Fisch! Hätte da keine Bedenken!!!

Gruß


----------



## reinie (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana - Viareggio*

Das kam mir auch äußerst komisch vor. Blöde ist, dass man im Internet fast keine Informationen findet. Da gibt es wirklich Länder, da ist das deutlich übersichtlicher gestaltet.


----------



## Franz_x (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana - Viareggio*

Servus,

Linzenz brauchst Du eigentlich schon....hatten wir im Elba-Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315385

Grüße
Franz


----------



## reinie (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana - Viareggio*

Ahoj und Danke für den Tipp.

 Hier einmal die original Antwort des Tourismus Büro in Viareggio



> Dear Sir,
> 
> many thanks for your kind request.
> As far as fishing in Italy is concerned tha regulations change depending on the municipalities. In Viareggio you can fish from the pier or from the breakwater with a fishing line or pole or with a fishing foldable net (bilancia), which main arm shouldn't be longer than 1,50 m.
> ...


 
 Ich verstehe es so, dass ich für den Fischen im Meer keine Lizenz benötige. Wenn ich also an der Mole oder am Wellenbrecher (eindeutig Meer) fische, so benötige ich lt. Aussage keine, da Meer.

 Gruß
 Markus


----------

